# IPTV und TV Karte?



## SanLucar (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
Nächste Woche bekomme ich einen IPTV Anschluss zuhause und ich will einige Sendungen mitschneiden und am PC bearbeiten. Was für eine TV Karte brauch ich da dazu und welche würdet ihr empfehlen. Preislich tendier ich zwischen 80 und 150 €. 
Und was für einen Anschluss muss die Karte bzw die Set Top Box über die ich das TV Signal empfange haben, damit ichs am PC aufnehmen kann? 

vielen dank mal im voraus


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (12. Februar 2008)

Bei IPTV schlieszt man doch einen speziellen Receiver mit Netzwerkschnittstelle an den DSL Anschluss an und kann dadurch TV schauen. Somit solltest du beim PC, der ja auch mit DSL versorgt ist, keine zusaetzliche Hardware benoetigen. Laut google kannst du bei einigen Anbietern das TV-Programm ueber den Browser schauen. Schau einfach mal auf der Seite von deinem Anbieter nach.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Februar 2008)

Hast du T-Home?
Wenn ja brauchst du den VLC und die Sender-IPs.
Nur Öffentlich rechtliche kannst du ohne den Receiver empfangen - die Privaten sind verschlüsselt.

Guckst du hier:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=105&tid=6421550


----------



## SanLucar (13. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 12.02.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du T-Home?
> Wenn ja brauchst du den VLC und die Sender-IPs.
> Nur Öffentlich rechtliche kannst du ohne den Receiver empfangen - die Privaten sind verschlüsselt.
> 
> ...




nein, ich hab nicht t-home, wahrscheinlich deswegen weil ich in Österreich wohne und da bekomm ichs von der telekom, bei uns heissts aon TV, vlt kenns ja jemand?! na egal...also...ich kann dann den receiver an den PC anschliessen oder kann ich direkt vom router/modem auf den datenstrom zugreifen mit VLC?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Februar 2008)

SanLucar am 13.02.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, ich hab nicht t-home, wahrscheinlich deswegen weil ich in Österreich wohne und da bekomm ichs von der telekom, bei uns heissts aon TV, vlt kenns ja jemand?! na egal...also...ich kann dann den receiver an den PC anschliessen oder kann ich direkt vom router/modem auf den datenstrom zugreifen mit VLC?



Ahh - auch ein Ösi !!!!

Woher denn - ich bin aus Kärnten. Aber schon länger in Deutschland (Entwicklungshilfe leisten   )


Ich weiß nicht genau obs bei AON TV auch so geht - und wenn du mit dem VLC schauen willst mußt du irgendwoher die IP-Liste der Sender bekommen.
Hab auf die schnelle nix ergoogeln (schönes Wort oder !!!) können.

Die Box wirst du nicht so einfach an den PC anschließen können (obwohl ich zugeben muß das ich sie nicht kenne).

Du kannst höchstens das TV-Signal am analogen Ausgang der Box abgreifen und mit der Grafikkarte (sofern sie ein Video-IN hat) oder eine Analogen TV-Karte abgreifen.


----------



## SanLucar (13. Februar 2008)

Eol_Ruin am 13.02.2008 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> SanLucar am 13.02.2008 08:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich die info die ich brauche, ich hab ne X1950Pro und soweit ich weiss hat die keine video in, daher auch meine frage ob ich ne tv karte brauche, anscheinend doch, aber  das tv signal wird ja digital gesendet und wenn ich dann aber am analogen ausgang das signal abfange, dann ensteht doch ein qualitätsverlust, oder? schlussendlich um auf den punkt zu kommen brauch ich eine tv karte die analoge signale verarbeitet, aber die frage ist, wenn bzw ob die set top box einen hdmi anschluss hat, gibts da eine möglichkeit, dann per hdmi die signale auf den PC umzulenken (ich weiss blöde wortwahl)!?


----------

